# Trouble sending a pm



## Denise L (Nov 3, 2006)

Hello, the message I get when trying to send a pm is to

wait 18637 seconds before trying again.  

Is anyone else having trouble sending messages, or is it just me?


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 3, 2006)

deniselew said:
			
		

> Hello, the message I get when trying to send a pm is to
> 
> wait 18637 seconds before trying again.
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble sending messages, or is it just me?



This is another one of those effects from the *server time problem* earlier this morning.  To keep 'bots' from spam-bombing our users with PMs, there is a required 60-second delay after sending a PM before you can send another.  This is called 'flood control'. 

You probably sent a PM this morning, but that message got stamped with an erroneous time, 12 hours in the future.  So this time the system wouldn't let you send another PM until 60 seconds after THAT time.

I've turned off the flood control temporarily so you should be able to send PMs now.  We'll turn it back on tomorrow when the 'bogus' time stamps will no longer create problems.


----------



## Denise L (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks, Doug. I figured it was a timestamp issue. It just made me laugh to see that I had to wait, uh, 5 hours to send a pm. Ha ha  . Thanks for your help  !


----------

